# What is the latest stable build of Win10 ?



## user33331 (May 21, 2018)

Hello what is the latest stable build of Windows 10 ?
People say the v.1803 April 2018 update .ISO is not stable: _*"build itself has its known issues with various configurations - the Internet is full of reports."*_

Where to find older .ISOs=DVD\USB-images of Windows 10 ? 
- I have\had some 2017 version.
- In the old good days 98, XP you could just go and download the latest pack but now today it seems like the last thing you would do. 
People say don't download the latest because that and that will happen if you do...


----------



## Athlonite (May 21, 2018)

If your not willing to run the latest V1803 build then I'd suggest sticking to v1709 from here http://windowsiso.net/windows-10-iso/windows-10-creators-update-1709-download-build-16299-15/ pick the one most applicable to you


----------



## user33331 (May 21, 2018)

Does the Win10 update's "keep my files":
1.) Remove Firefox Mozilla's saved user+pass list ?
2.) Remove HP laptop's pre-installed drivers & programs like: HP utility, HP cool sense and such...
3.) I have also a online-paid MsOffice 2013 and update probably removes it... Do I just pick the serial number and use it again ?


----------



## Hood (May 21, 2018)

I have version 1803 (build 17134.48) and it's completely stable, at least on my system.  The unstable build was the original that was released in the Windows Insider fast ring (17134.1), the present build has the patch for the problem.  The update does not change any of your programs or files, including the HP crapware.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 21, 2018)

People say a lot of things but as long as you don't try to be smarter than MS, Windows 10 works quite fine and is stable.

*spoiler: most people aren't smarter than MS


----------



## Octopuss (May 21, 2018)

Do they ever release updated ISOs for given version? Or is there going to be just one 1803 ISO available, ever?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2018)

The title to this thread is one of the best questions I've heard in the last few months, what _*is*_ the most recent stable build of windows 10?  I think although minor, I've had at least some issues with every update over the last several months ,more so recently, prior to the Spring 2018, I didn't really have any or at.  Experience is very from person-to-person though. I have several computers in my home, the only ones that have been problem free are windows 7


----------



## Ramo1203 (May 21, 2018)

Having a "stable" version of Windows depends on multiple variables (settings, hardware, driver version, etc.) so it's hard to recommand something like that. Some people had issues with build 1803, for some it worked flawlessly...
I never had any issues with the latest version of Windows 10, so I would recommand that.


----------



## qubit (May 21, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Do they ever release updated ISOs for given version? Or is there going to be just one 1803 ISO available, ever?


As far as I can tell, Microsoft releases a new ISO with every major release of W10, such as 1803. I'm running it without any issues either.

You can easily check yourself by downloading the latest ISO with the Microsoft download tool and installing it on a spare PC or VM.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 21, 2018)

user33331 said:


> People say the v.1803 April 2018 update .ISO is not stable: _*"build itself has its known issues with various configurations - the Internet is full of reports."*_


There are currently an estimated 600 million Windows 10 users out there. You say the Internet is full of reports, but when you look at the big picture, only a fraction of a percent of those 600 million had problems. But 1/2 of 1% is still 3 million users and 3 million unhappy users can make a lot of noise - especially when that noise goes viral and is amplified when bloggers, MS bashers and the IT press parrot those reports over and over again.

And there is a BIG difference between Windows Update issues and "stability" issues afterward after the updates. Since Windows 10 came out, out of the 6 systems here, there have been less than a hand full of times where I had upgrade issues with 1 or 2 systems here. But all soon cleared on their own, typically with a simple reboot. I have never had the need to roll back (or stay back) because an update cause stability issues.

To my point, all systems were "stable" once the update properly completed. And as a shop owner/tech with my ear to the ground, I can honestly say my personal experience is typical of the vast majority of users out there. 

It is also my experience that the folks with the most problems usually (not always, but usually) fall into one of two categories. (1) Users with older systems, early Windows 7 systems that were upgraded to W10 and (2) folks who resemble those described in Vayra86's post #5 above. That is folks who think they know better than the developers at Microsoft and who dinked too much with the default settings. 

Consider the fact virtually every single Windows computer out there becomes unique within the first couple minutes after first boot! We setup our user profiles, custom desktop personalizations, and networking. We install and attach all sorts and configurations of hardware (graphics cards, monitors, drives, RAM, keyboards, mice, etc.) from 100s or even 1000s of different hardware manufacturers. We install our security programs, browsers, favorite applications and more. Frankly, I think it amazing more people don't have problems. 

I sure don't like and have been very vocal about some of the marketing schemes and policy decisions made by MS executives. But frankly, I think the Microsoft and specifically the Windows 10 developers at Microsoft are doing an awesome, outstanding job!


----------



## theFOoL (May 21, 2018)

You can download the latest from the *MSCreation Tool* or from *Windows Downloader*

Most are stabled for me


----------



## erpguy53 (May 26, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is also my experience that the folks with the most problems usually (not always, but usually) fall into one of two categories. (1) Users with older systems, early Windows 7 systems that were upgraded to W10 and (2) folks who resemble those described in Vayra86's post #5 above. That is folks who think they know better than the developers at Microsoft and who dinked too much with the default settings.
> 
> Consider the fact virtually every single Windows computer out there becomes unique within the first couple minutes after first boot! We setup our user profiles, custom desktop personalizations, and networking. We install and attach all sorts and configurations of hardware (graphics cards, monitors, drives, RAM, keyboards, mice, etc.) from 100s or even 1000s of different hardware manufacturers. We install our security programs, browsers, favorite applications and more. Frankly, I think it amazing more people don't have problems.



looks like those using Avast antivirus did have problems with the 1803 update for Win10.  both Avast & Microsoft recently fixed the problem on both ends.


----------



## GoldenX (May 26, 2018)

Latest stable version without bullshit was 7600.


----------



## John Naylor (May 26, 2018)

The biggest issue with Win 10 is MS thinking it knows more about hardware drivers than the hardware vendors do.    If you do 2 things, you should be fine.

a)  Disable Win10s ability to install hardware drivers ... this will stop 19/20 issues.
b)  If possible, delay the installation of all updates for cupla days ... let the masses be the guinea pigs... fixes to any bumbled update usually arrive very quickly.

And yes there are / were many issue with 1804, most it seems hardware or software specific.   For reliable information on the subject, ask woody ...

https://www.computerworld.com/blog/woody-on-windows/


----------



## therealmeep (May 27, 2018)

Personally have had 0 problems upgrading several PCs to 1803, including using the windows media creation tool to make a new disk. Personally, I hate most of the new changes in the UI of win 10 (separate "System Settings" and control panel as an example), the fact that it comes with a bunch of shitware in it (the last 3-4 installations I've done I've had to dig out plenty of random games like Bubble Witch and other crap), and the fact that it takes significantly longer for me to set up win 10 the way i like compared to win 7.


----------



## theFOoL (May 27, 2018)

Yep hopefully by the next few builds they'll combine the control panel like setting to the UI look or just have a option to have a Full W7 like control


----------



## GoldenX (May 27, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> The biggest issue with Win 10 is MS thinking it knows more about hardware drivers than the hardware vendors do.    If you do 2 things, you should be fine.
> 
> a)  Disable Win10s ability to install hardware drivers ... this will stop 19/20 issues.
> b)  If possible, delay the installation of all updates for cupla days ... let the masses be the guinea pigs... fixes to any bumbled update usually arrive very quickly.
> ...



Windows 10 in a friend's notebook decided to update the drivers of both GPUs (APU IGP and dedicated R7) with different versions. BSoDs all day long...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 27, 2018)

1803 here no stability issues either (well i tend to not update my gpu driver that often ... after all the one with stability issues is rather Nvidia than M$ )

stability, as some other wrote/said, depend on many variable, hardware or user side (i.e.: one of my friend with the exact same build as i have, has issues with 1803 ... the culprit? well, the only component that diverge between my and his rig .... the user   fortunately or unfortunately it's not always the case   )

i did tend to wait before update, i.e.: i waited long on 7 before deciding to go 8.1 (which wasn't bad at all) and then upgrade freely to 10 ... not regretting the move in any case, also i used to be a O&O shut up 10 user .... but not anymore and still no issues at all (mainly because i thought win10 would handle GPU driver which is not, luckily. except standard "security" update or win update i never saw one driver being handled by M$ or "correcting"  a rollback from a "unstable" driver )


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 27, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> he biggest issue with Win 10 is MS thinking it knows more about hardware drivers than the hardware vendors do.


That's malarkey! Windows Update only pushes out drivers provided to Microsoft by the OEM makers themselves. The exception is for Microsoft branded hardware (like keyboards, mice and the Surface).

Microsoft does NOT develop drivers for non-Microsoft products! That's silly to suggest otherwise. There are 1000s of hardware makers producing 10s of 1000s of products. Microsoft does not have the resources or the desire to waste resources developing drivers for all those products.

So if a driver distributed by Windows Update breaks your hardware, it most likely is the fault of the hardware maker failing to properly test their drivers before sending them Microsoft for distribution.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 29, 2018)

look Bill, it's not just hardware but *software* as well.  proprietary apps from PC Makers like Acer, ASUS, Dell, HP, Lenovo & Toshiba have to update their software to work with newer builds of Win10.

folks, check out these forum topics on the Ten Forums site:

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/109983-whats-story-these-windows-updates.html
https://www.tenforums.com/windows-u...g-not-more-update-tribulations-re-1803-a.html
https://www.tenforums.com/windows-u...e-1803-formats-secondary-4tb-hdd-gpt-mbr.html
https://www.tenforums.com/windows-u...dows-10-version-1803-kills-lenovo-laptop.html


----------



## theFOoL (May 29, 2018)

Really? That's a bit of a job to do for developers of Acer HP Etc. They change so much on each build...


----------



## Hood (May 30, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> That's a bit of a job to do for developers of Acer HP Etc. They change so much on each build...


 Keeping their company's products working is the reason for their existence - if they're too slow to keep up, other companies will take up the slack.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 30, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> look Bill, it's not just hardware but *software* as well. proprietary apps from PC Makers like Acer, ASUS, Dell, HP, Lenovo & Toshiba have to update their software to work with newer builds of Win10.


"look" erpguy53 , you said it yourself, "proprietary" apps! If PC makers and their software developers would stop deviating from the established "industry standards" (of which Microsoft is just one member), and quit making proprietary products, they would not have these problems. 

This is just another reason to always build you own computers using "industry standard", ATX Form Factor compliant parts. 

And "look" erpguy53 - there's a reason Microsoft has the Windows Insider Program for Developers and other professionals - so they can see and prepare for future releases of Windows before any changes are pushed out to the general public. 

If those companies are caught off-guard, it was because they were asleep at that wheel - and NOT because Microsoft out-of-the-blue and without notice changed something.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 10, 2018)

ZDNet article "Windows 10 April Update finally rolling out to blocked Dell Alienware PCs"
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windo...ly-rolling-out-to-blocked-dell-alienware-pcs/
seems like Microsoft has lifted the "block" on certain Dell Alienware PCs attempting to upgrade to the 1803 release


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2018)

WINDOWS 10 ENTERPRISE LONG TERM SERVICING BRANCH!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> WINDOWS 10 ENTERPRISE LONG TERM SERVICING BRANCH!



Meh, I even have legal access to it and prefer standard win10.  LTSB even has the ol' DirectX 9 4GB vram bug every other build patched...


----------

